# Black Tank Swisher



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Are these a standard item on 2010 models? If not, how do you install one when the belly is sealed?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do beleive they are now stgandard. However, the belly isn't sealed so much as it is screwed to the frame. Remove a few screws and it is all accessible.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

My 210RS has the turbo flush.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

We are trading in our 2008 Rockwood 2701ss for a 2010 Outback 300BH


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Spepi! The 300BH is a fantastic unit. Enjoy!


----------

